# Leasing out barn/pasture to a trainer/someone else



## AtomicTomato (Oct 16, 2015)

My boyfriend and I are about the rent a home on 12 acres with fencing and a small 6 stall barn. We're not ready to use the facilities yet and have gotten permission from the landlord to sublet the horsey facilities. What do we need to look for? 

There is a roundpen and a small (maybe 60 by 100) outdoor arena riding area.

What types of insurance should we have the lessee have? What services should we provide?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

An insurance agent is the best person to talk to. You may even be able to get coverage thro the Equestrian Federation. as decent cost. Google USEF. I believe the trainer can.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Definitely speak to an insurance agent first. Even if you aren't running the business, you will likely need to insure the property as commercial - a personal homeowner's policy won't protect you if any business takes place on the land.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

If you do sublet your rental property, be sure to get an agreement in writing about what is available to the renter and what responsibilities they have such as manure removal, hours of operation, use of driveways, fence maintenance and storage of trucks, trailers etc. 
This could help clear up and disputes that might come up later about who is responsible for what.
If the renter boards horses for other people or trains other people's horses that is something that should be discussed ahead of time.


----------

